# Leaking roof vent boots



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I think maybe if I wrap the pipes in the attic with a towel and hang the end of towel into a bucket that will shore things up until I get the real fix done.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have a little different take. I would get someone in to make a reasonable repair or even rent a JLG if necessary. Band aid fixes or putting off needed repairs almost always cost more in the long run. Nothing will ruin a house faster than water.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

plugger said:


> I have a little different take. I would get someone in to make a reasonable repair or even rent a JLG if necessary. Band aid fixes or putting off needed repairs almost always cost more in the long run. Nothing will ruin a house faster than water.


My sentiments exactly.
For a couple hundred at the max to repair now, could cost thousands down the road with drywall, wood, mold etc.

I'd woulda been up there in a thunderstorm wrapping duct tape, suranwrap, anything on it till I got back from getting the repair boots and installing them.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Water running down a pipe doesn't usually cause very much damage if any, some leak from day #1 and are never detected.

Like masonry chimneys, many of these leak for years undetected.

The opposite can occur also causing quite a bit of damage, this is usually quite noticeable.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The risk is very great IMO when you can't live in your home while the dehumidifiers are running. Then demolition and rebuild.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Steve said:


> Is that stuff easily removed from the pipes when I get the chance to get the roof fixed right?


 That dosnt matter that pipe is easily replaced. If you can get to it in the attic all the better .Rope for filler and flex seal will work depending on how you do it. Having water sitting on top after rain wouldnt be the best way. Inside repair might do that. I think get it done right. Theres guys out there that do repair that dont do whole reroofing. Deal with your insurance company they will get someone out there fast


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

-Axiom- said:


> That's a rather common trick experienced ones probably won't fall for.


Was not meant or intended to be a trick, in my business we hire out several roofs a year between 3 or so roofers, and for that help I would make sure that roofer got the job. Not everybody is a rip off, Traverse city is a city though.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I had a steep roof and it was a pain walking on it, almost impossible 12/12 pitch. I used a 40 ft ladder and extended it all the way out and layed it flat on the roof. I took another ladder that I climbed up next to the long extended ladder. and then I walked on the long ladder to do my repairs. I didn't put pressure on the long ladder it was just there to support my feet. I would also put a roof jack under one of the rungs and fasten the roof jack down under the shingles to keep the ladder secure. My wife even felt comfortable on it to hand me things.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

You can do it Steve! You aint that fat lol


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

I used a couple of these on the house in Saginaw Steve: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Perma-Bo...D-Vent-Pipe-Black-Color-PBR-312-2BK/202581368


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Downsea said:


> I used a couple of these on the house in Saginaw Steve: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Perma-Bo...D-Vent-Pipe-Black-Color-PBR-312-2BK/202581368


I have also used those with success.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Waif said:


> ...............................
> 
> One house I owned was steep roofed. I tossed a rope over it and tied it to the truck. Still alive.
> 
> .....................................





petronius said:


> I had to use the rope trick too, at my dad's old house when I sealed around his vent pipe. I had to wear a pair of shoes with soft soles so my feet wouldn't slip on the roof. It was difficult to hang on with on hand and do the work with the other, so I tied a couple of loops in the rope and was able to wrap it around my waist and run a metal thingy through them to keep me in place.
> I sealed around his vent pipe with tar.


I remember an old Red Green schtick with the rope over the roof tied to the van. Someone got in the van and drove it, can't find a clip.
I did find one of "Adventures with Bill - Roofing".


----------

